# SPAM: My Eastern Night Train and DK Dayton for sale...



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I advertised these in the MTBR classifieds, so thought it would be OK to post here. My riding has been severely limited this summer thanks to work, therefore I've decided to sell a couple of the bikes off....so the Night Train and DK Dayton must go. Both of them are practically brand new.

Please post here if you have any questions, or IM me. As stated in the ads, I can take credit card payment to make things easier.

Here are the ads...
Eastern Night Train: https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21031
DK Dayton: https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21032


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I've lowered the price on my Eastern Night Train to $649.... http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21031

I've got a few IM's from people asking about the condition of each bike. Both are like new, especially the Night Train which has hardly been ridden at all. It is basically a brand new bike.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

someone jump on that nighttrain. such a legit ride


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> someone jump on that nighttrain. such a legit ride


The DK Dayton is sold.

Can't believe there is no interest in the Night Train though. The bike is BRAND NEW and I'm asking half the price of a 2008 model, and even $50 less than the Thunderbird. I've only had one person email me so far, and they offered $300. LOL?!?!?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, my Night Train finally sold.

Still got the DK Dayton up for sale though...the last guy backed out. I just lowered the price a little... helluva deal on a fun BMX bike. Click the link in my sig for info...


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Just a quick update, I've decided to throw the following five BMX DVD's in at no charge for the person that buys my DK Dayton...
1. Sentenced To Life
2. FitLife
3. Animal All Day
4. Lotek Mixtape Volume 1
5. Mosh So Freestyle

See my sig for details.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

OK, I re-listed my DK Dayton after the 2nd buyer backed out LOL. Can't believe its this tough to sell a $500 bike for $200. Here's the new ad...

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=23739&cat=500

Along with the bike, you also get the following...
2 Maxxis Mirracle Tires (new)
1 Original DK Handlebar (new)
1 Original DK Seat (new)
1 Original DK Seatpost (new)
6 BMX DVD's (Sentenced To Life, Animal, FitLife, etc)

Somebody buy this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

My friends has a nighttrain and we have been looking everywhere for a freecoaster hub that is 14x135 do any exist or Eastern just a big FVCK!


Oh would you sell the Macneil seat/post separate, price?


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

dirtjumper202 said:


> My friends has a nighttrain and we have been looking everywhere for a freecoaster hub that is 14x135 do any exist or Eastern just a big FVCK!
> 
> Oh would you sell the Macneil seat/post separate, price?


Nah, I don't want to part out a $200 bike. Hopefully somebody will buy this thing. $200 is a steal.


----------

